# Trump Wants To Ban Tic Toc



## vevster (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Peppermynt (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## sheanu (Aug 1, 2020)

Again, all this stuff he has time to take care of since he's not taking care of this pandemic...


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 1, 2020)

So he’s still salty that Tik Tok teens ruined his stupid Tulsa rally.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 1, 2020)

TrulyBlessed said:


> So he’s still salty that Tik Tok teens ruined his stupid Tulsa rally.


Is that what this is about? The worst about everything that's happening is I don't know if anything from this administration can be trusted. Everything the man says is suspect and his motives are self serving so I'm inclined to disregard this but Tik Tok could be bad and there's a chance I wouldn't get the memo. I'm not really concerned since I don't use it but I want to understand the larger issue.


----------



## vevster (Aug 1, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Is that what this is about? The worst about everything that's happening is I don't know if anything from this administration can be trusted. Everything the man says is suspect and his motives are self serving so I'm inclined to disregard this but Tik Tok could be bad and there's a chance I wouldn't get the memo. I'm not really concerned since I don't use it but I want to understand the larger issue.


The app is Chinese owned and there are alleged security issues.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Reinventing21 (Aug 2, 2020)

Nailed it with that mouth 




TrulyBlessed said:


> So he’s still salty that Tik Tok teens ruined his stupid Tulsa rally.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Aug 2, 2020)

vevster said:


> The app is Chinese owned and there are alleged security issues.


Are the concerns expressed by anyone outside than the trump administration?


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 2, 2020)

I heard Microsoft is trying to buy Tick Tock, Facebook doesn't want that to happen. Facebook supports Trump.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 2, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Are the concerns expressed by anyone outside than the trump administration?


Yes. Tik Tok has been a concern for awhile now but he didn’t care until this Tulsa thing happened. We will see if he tries to block an American company from buying them.


----------



## vevster (Aug 3, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Are the concerns expressed by anyone outside than the trump administration?


Yes, this touches on it...


----------



## k_enitan (Aug 3, 2020)

dancinstallion said:


> I heard Microsoft is trying to buy Tick Tock, Facebook doesn't want that to happen. Facebook supports Trump.


This is exactly what I was coming in to say - minus the Microsoft bit (I didn’t know about that).

I just felt TikTok could be a treat to instagram and Facebook has been chummy with Trump


----------



## vevster (Aug 3, 2020)

He said Tic Tok is banned effective 9/15 unless MS or another company buys it outright.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Sep 18, 2020)




----------

